# Udo's Choice - any feedback



## northstar71 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi thereI have tried Probiotics in the past to little success, from the OTC ones that have a small culture count, to the $50 a bottle ones with 20-25 billion.I have recently started taking Udo's Choice Adult Blend - I believe it has 12 billion cells.Anyone tried this one? Any success?Thanks


----------

